# Savannah, GA. Rides



## pedalmedic (Mar 16, 2004)

I will be driving to Pooler, Ga. around Christmas time. I am looking for rides, road or MTB, to do. Any websites, clubs, anyone know of. Thanks


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

*try*



pedalmedic said:


> I will be driving to Pooler, Ga. around Christmas time. I am looking for rides, road or MTB, to do. Any websites, clubs, anyone know of. Thanks



Try some of the Savannah links at http://www.sadlebred.com/georgia.html


----------

